# OBX after X MAS



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Got up to the O'coke Island Thursday morning. Nice weather and not many folks fishing. Doggies were thick as fleas on a dog's back. After catching my tonnage limit of them, I hit the sack . Next morning went to both sides of Hatteras Inlet. On the north side I was fishing along side a grandfather and his grandson, Dylan (14) He nailed a really barrel chested 45" drum. It was a lot of fun helping him with that fish.  I had a couple of nice runs on small live bluefish, but could not make a connection. I watched the sunset, fished some more and then hit the sack.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0190.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


Saturday morning I hit Da Point and found it to be ALIVE with sharks. Bigguns too. I rigged up and tried sight casting to a couple of nice fish and soaked a bait. There was plenty of action, but I only got one good bump and once again didn't connect. 
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0197.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

About mid day a couple of boys about 8 had hooked up. Both of the guys were named Nicholas. One had a 6500 Ambassador and was into a shark, and the other had a large spinning reel and was into some big and strong. 
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0191.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Nicholas with the 6500 put up a good fight, but his reel didn't have a chance.
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0196.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
The other Nicholas has a better go of it, and nailed a Car Hood.
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0193.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0194.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

I guess for the two Nicholas's it was the "Agony of defeat and the thrill of victory" This will be one of my most memorable trips to OBX. Seeing the next generation of fishermen catching and fighting fish from the surf. About 2 PM, I had to head out back to Burgaw. Sure did hate to leave, but I plan to be back. 

Bill


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tater got dumped a couple of yrs ago,so he also knows that "agony of defeat"... It's cool watchin a youngen standing there askin what to do what to do,and you're just laughin knowin that things going to the knot... 

Great report,and most excellent pics,that drum is a nice catch in Dec as well..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice bill.*

I heard you were up that way! I was sort of jealous.
You want to try and hit it down here again this week?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I only wish*

I only wish I could, but the work-20 is calling. I hope you find those stripers. Dang things are supposed to be here by now.  

Keep me up on your trip.

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im not going this week....*

It will be next week now....
RYan and I are going to hit the Cape Fear Tommorow I think around the Battleship.....


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Battleship*

That area has always had some rocks in it this time of the year. I also have heard they have been caught down around the oil terminals. The Exxon dock used to be good. I'll keep the possible trip in mind. I've spent too much here at Christmas and may have to pay pentence for my monitary indulgence.

Bill


----------



## SANDFLEE (Jan 9, 2007)

*Thanks From Sandflees*

Thanks 4 Uploading Pics Of Our New Years Fishing Trip. Nicolas Was Happy To See Himself Online!! (withthe Big Carhood). Stripers Hit The Beach Last Saturday. Taken On Bait And Metal. We Missed Out. Might Try To Go Again Soon. Let Me Know When Your Going Again. Good Fishing.

Sandflees (tim And Debbie, Nic & Taylor)


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*That was a great trip*



SANDFLEE said:


> Thanks 4 Uploading Pics Of Our New Years Fishing Trip. Nicolas Was Happy To See Himself Online!! (withthe Big Carhood). Stripers Hit The Beach Last Saturday. Taken On Bait And Metal. We Missed Out. Might Try To Go Again Soon. Let Me Know When Your Going Again. Good Fishing.
> 
> Sandflees (tim And Debbie, Nic & Taylor)


Glad to do it. You have quite a fisherman there in Nicholas. I've never seen such a young one put such a huge effort into catching before. He, the other Nicholas, and another kid named Dylan all reminded me of my youth. FISH TILL YOU DROP!!:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: Here is one of Dylan with his big drum at Hatteras Inlet the day before.

Bill

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/Dylan45Drum.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ive got to say it bill.*

I am dam proud to have met/and know you bill.
You make a good fishing bud to anyone, young and....well....a little older. :beer: 
I cant wait to get out on the beach again this year to fish with you to see what all youve come up with over this winter..


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ryan said it best......*

I enjoy fishing with Bill. He is the most down to Earth person I ever had the pleasure to wet a hook with. 

I've learned to use a brick for a weight, use weedeater line for a leader, (catch, cook, and eat finger mullet), throw a conventional with no mags, clean sunglass with diet coke and finally beach a 6' blacktip with a Penn 6/0 that has a broken gear. 

Slowely but surely Bill wound that thing in using his fingers to turn the spool. It was totally in freespool. 

Bill is the man. Thanks for all the help Bill. I look forward to fishing with you again this Summer.

Do you think we can mag my 6/0???

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey Darin....*



Finger_Mullet said:


> I enjoy fishing with Bill. He is the most down to Earth person I ever had the pleasure to wet a hook with.
> 
> I've learned to use a brick for a weight, use weedeater line for a leader, (catch, cook, and eat finger mullet), throw a conventional with no mags, clean sunglass with diet coke and finally beach a 6' blacktip with a Penn 6/0 that has a broken gear.
> 
> ...



He "thumbed" the shark in....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*That is what I was trying to say but*

couldn't come up with the exact words. 

He had more patience than I would of had. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

:redface: 

Bill


----------



## boatboy (Aug 15, 2000)

Why did those idiots stick 2 gaffs in the Ray........Morons.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Shark Bait*



boatboy said:


> Why did those idiots stick 2 gaffs in the Ray........Morons.


There were some hard core sharkers down there that day. They wanted the ray for bait. I wouldn't have done it now, but have in the past. I ususlly prefer a small stingray or a skate or two for bait myself. 

Bill


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*How can you guys put up with it?????*

Christmas time, tank tops, the water beating you to death (what's that, 4oz hooked up with the Drummie  ) Looks like someone dropping bait in a Yak for shark....

Braving the elements, guess some one has to do it  

Thanks for the pics opcorn:


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

wizardude said:


> Christmas time, tank tops, the water beating you to death (what's that, 4oz hooked up with the Drummie  ) Looks like someone dropping bait in a Yak for shark....
> 
> Braving the elements, guess some one has to do it
> 
> Thanks for the pics opcorn:


Actually I was casting the 4/0 to em. You really didn't need a yak, but the hard core guys were using retreivable trash bags with the offshore wind that day. They were sending out good sized chunks of the ray. It was just another day in paradise . Fact is it can get freakin cold on the point in the winter, just not much this winter. 

Bill


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

bstarling said:


> It was just another day in paradise . Fact is it can get freakin cold on the point in the winter, just not much this winter.
> 
> Bill




Right on both accounts  

Seen the t-shirt weather, and been there on the beach with a foot of snow, maybe 30 years ago. Been going down since Nagshead looked like a shanty town (been calling it Va Beach II for years) Used to stay 2 months every summer as a young teen. Actually had times sitting on the porch of the General Store, having a soda with Andy Griffith  I have 2 favorite places in the world, the OBX ranks even money, if they quit screwing it up 

Wes...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Park Service*



wizardude said:


> Right on both accounts
> 
> Seen the t-shirt weather, and been there on the beach with a foot of snow, maybe 30 years ago. Been going down since Nagshead looked like a shanty town (been calling it Va Beach II for years) Used to stay 2 months every summer as a young teen. Actually had times sitting on the porch of the General Store, having a soda with Andy Griffith  I have 2 favorite places in the world, the OBX ranks even money, if they quit screwing it up
> 
> Wes...


Wes,

I know that the park service can be a real PITA, but thank God they have most of the land and not the developers. We'd have NO place to fish if they had their way. I too remember when Nags Head was shanty town. I loved it as well. I've called it Va Beach South for the last 20 years. The whole character of the beach is hugely changed. Have you been to O'coke lately. It has become a settlement of overpriced trinket shops and condos. 

Bill


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Bill, It's sad.................

Duck, and North.... nothing.... not worth the paddle tires anymore. 40 yrs ago Nags head was the bomb, and a lot more land too  In the winter, Sam and Omies was the only place open for the most part, all the piers open for free fishing (open side gates). Ever see the Tog slamming Blue Crab in the ditch, water churning, shells covering the incoming shore, snow falling... pick up a claw, toss it out, and snag a 5lber for dinner? Back to the Future my butt, send me back 40 years to S&O's for a burger and fries, maybe a beer or 6, and a whole lot of BSing with the locals! Rangers were you friends, usually still are, and you could count on local information being on the mark. 

The little island, like to be there now, but just a tourist trap when the fair weather people are down. Lived in Florida for a while, came back and hit O'coke 3 years ago. Looked around, had lunch at Howard's, ain't seen it since.

I left Va with $14 in my pocket, and went to the OBX for a summer, on a morning whim. Was heading to the nude beach in Hatteras and a Gull took out my windshield, figured it was a sign... otherwise I might still be there, who knows.

Miss the good Ole days, can't remember "ever" passing up a trip down, but only Pea Island /south anymore. Just got older, sicker, and heath took my $$$. Plan on any trip I can make down, checked out the 4 wheel on the old truck, still seems to want it as much as me  Did my first Honeymoon down there, Hatteras is still there, she hated it (too rustic), must have caught the wrong tide (out/gone), but I still got the truck  

Thanks for the memories!

Wes...


----------

